# What are your fitness goals and life goals for 2021?



## Kellkell26 (Dec 25, 2020)

So besides bulking most of 2021in hopes of having enough muscle to compete in wellness, some small goals I've always wanted to achieve:
-10 pull-ups with no assistance 
-Bench 135
- Do a split
-Do a handstand
-go back to college

Kind of depressing but I've never achieved my fitness goals or academic goals or really most of my goals because I've always put it on the back burner in every relationship I've been in.Ive never put myself first before so I'm excited to finally change that this year. I think the split will be the toughest goal to achieve 😂. I believe I can hit my other goals in a couple months. Anyways, what are some of yall's goals? I feel like writing it all down makes me hold myself accountable in a way. 

Unfortunately, I'm battling Covid right now. It hit me hard yesterday but im feeling better with Dayquil. I feel awful missing the gym but glad im getting this sickness out of the way now rather than later. I hope everyone gets to reach their goals this year and are having a great christmas!


----------



## CJ (Dec 25, 2020)

1. Stay above 200 lbs.

2. Not pull a hammy and/or groin in the annual dads & sons football game, so I can show those little shits what's up for more than a half.

3. Be a good dad. 

In that order. :32 (20):


----------



## tinymk (Dec 25, 2020)

2021 goals
- No injuries requiring surgery
- Hunt a mountain lion above 9,000 ft in the mountains
- Break as many records as I can in the Masters division on Raw Powerlifting 
- Be the best husband I can be——Always


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 25, 2020)

tinymk said:


> 2021 goals
> - No injuries requiring surgery
> - Hunt a mountain lion above 9,000 ft in the mountains
> - Break as many records as I can in the Masters division on Raw Powerlifting
> - Be the best husband I can be——Always



Awesome goals! Post pics if you get the mountain lion!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 25, 2020)

Those are great goals girl !! You deserve to put yourself first. You should start a workout log here if you haven't yet.

My fitness goals :
Hip thrust 350++lbs and rep 300lbs x 20
I'd like to bent over row something heavy without it becoming a half stand up row lol. Like even just 115lbs would be awesome.
I think ill start regularly military pressing again if my shoulder approves. Maybe get back up to 90lbs ish , we'll see.

Id like to put more effort into my hiit too. 

Life goals 
Mostly just building my gym
Continuing to save for a condo and my sons future. 
Working hard at my job, learning as much as I can
I'd like to have my first boyfriend ever before the age of 35 , but with the current state of the world and my bedtime being at 8 o clock ill assume ill make that the following years goal as per my norm.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 25, 2020)

Shit, sorry. You did the right thing by getting tested. Best wishes for a full recovery. 

Goals. Fitness wise  to stay injury free and just for kicks and a challenge im going to diet down to single digits. No less than 9% 

Other than that just continue to work and do some upgrades on the house, take a couple long weekend trips.


----------



## CJ (Dec 25, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Those are great goals girl !! You deserve to put yourself first. You should start a workout log here if you haven't yet.
> 
> My fitness goals :
> Hip thrust 350++lbs and rep 300lbs x 20
> ...



You don't want a boyfriend. We're all disappointments. :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 25, 2020)

My goal is to get to 220 lbs with 10-14% bf and re-assess where I want to be size-wise. I also want to get my bench press up significantly and squat over 300.



Kellkell26 said:


> Kind of depressing but I've never achieved my fitness goals or academic goals or really most of my goals because I've always put it on the back burner in every relationship I've been in.Ive never put myself first before so I'm excited to finally change that this year. I think the split will be the toughest goal to achieve 😂. I believe I can hit my other goals in a couple months. Anyways, what are some of yall's goals? I feel like writing it all down makes me hold myself accountable in a way.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm battling Covid right now. It hit me hard yesterday but im feeling better with Dayquil. I feel awful missing the gym but glad im getting this sickness out of the way now rather than later. I hope everyone gets to reach their goals this year and are having a great christmas!



Sorry to hear you got Covid! Hope it isn't too bad for you.

I think I've achieved all of my goals in life, and I can honestly say that I never put a relationship in front of them. So don't do that ever! Good luck to you!


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 25, 2020)

My goal is to maintain a respectable BF level from here on out....meaning the rest of my life. At age 68 (tomorrow) and lifting since 25, with some lengthy layoffs the past 20 yrs, I've always gone for the bulk part with disregard to BF. I've never been both muscular and lean which is where I am currently headed following my first ever cycle and now 8 weeks into a slow cut, the last 12 days with a little 'help' ;^ )


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 25, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm battling Covid right now. It hit me hard yesterday but im feeling better with Dayquil. I feel awful missing the gym but glad im getting this sickness out of the way now rather than later. I hope everyone gets to reach their goals this year and are having a great christmas!



Yikes....hope you make through unscathed. GL.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 26, 2020)

Get through my next cycle this winter, injury free, and begin the summer in the best shape of my life.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 26, 2020)

I'd like to hit 225-230 and 10-14% BF 
Hunt a bear or elk in Colorado
Finish building my house
Buy an airplane


----------



## Trump (Dec 26, 2020)

Be constantly better than gibs like every other year


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 26, 2020)

I see one thing most of us have in common is "no injuries". I just started taking a stretching class (its like yoga but just the stretching part not the crazy shit lol) and im already seeing a huge difference! Im obviously not a doctor but I personally think holding tension/stress in our shoulders and body in general make us more prone to injuries. Ive been listening to a meditating/calming podcast at night in conjunction with stretching and feel like it makes a difference. 

Anyways, stop lying to yourself saying "ill stretch when I home" stay an extra 15 mins or cut your workout 15 mins short and stretch!


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 26, 2020)

Training: I want a 500+ squat. 400+ bench. 

Life: I want to be a better man and a better parent and a better friend.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 26, 2020)

Again, the main goal is to look good naked!!
Good luck with achieving your goals!!!


----------



## hard_gains (Dec 26, 2020)

Grow from 5'6" to 6'.:32 (13): Hopefully just keep building muscle and strength. Stay motivated and keep living the K.I.S.S. method. [Keeping it super simple]


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 26, 2020)

Training:  get up to 210lbs keeping it lean.  Dial in the programming, stay focused and no more injuries!  A test/deca cycle might be in my future once I get back to my baseline.  

Life: continue to provide for my family.  Enjoy the simple things.  

Oh and check UGBB regularly!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 26, 2020)

I want to be at 200lbs with 16-18% bf, and up my bench which is pretty sucky. I also need to prepare for college, and pass my college in hs exams.


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 26, 2020)

Lean down to abs for summer then bulk back to <200lbs
Improve squat form
Grow chest
More endurance/HIIT 
Make progress in job and hopefully get on the path to becoming a field supervisor
Get finances back in order (paying off debt, improving credit score etc...)
Get love life figured the **** out
Find a place of my own (currently staying with family)
Get a dog (lost mine in the divorce)
Start a new chapter in life


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 26, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> I see one thing most of us have in common is "no injuries". I just started taking a stretching class (its like yoga but just the stretching part not the crazy shit lol) and im already seeing a huge difference! Im obviously not a doctor but I personally think holding tension/stress in our shoulders and body in general make us more prone to injuries. Ive been listening to a meditating/calming podcast at night in conjunction with stretching and feel like it makes a difference.
> 
> Anyways, stop lying to yourself saying "ill stretch when I home" stay an extra 15 mins or cut your workout 15 mins short and stretch!



I've seen a huge improvement in overall tension/stress after really committing to a meditation routine before bed the last few months, along with spiritual stuff too but that's to each their own. I'm also trying to focus on deep/mindful breathing during the day and being aware of/observing thoughts without judgement and just letting them be. Overall, it's been very helpful.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 26, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> I've seen a huge improvement in overall tension/stress after really committing to a meditation routine before bed the last few months, along with spiritual stuff too but that's to each their own. I'm also trying to focus on deep/mindful breathing during the day and being aware of/observing thoughts without judgement and just letting them be. Overall, it's been very helpful.



Ive got this gadget called the Muse
For meditation
Measures brain waves and such then uses music / ambient noise to tell you you’re doing it wrong.
Pretty crazy


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 26, 2020)

*In no particular order*


Fitness goals, get down to a lean sub 250lbs
Be a better husband
Be a better father


----------



## Bugeyes (Dec 26, 2020)

My fitness goals:
1. 500lb squat
2. 550lb deadlift
3. 300lb bench 
4. 5 unassisted pull-ups
5. Touch my toes (flexibility)
6. 4-finger on barbell at rack position

Life goals:
1. Keep my cool at anytime - be patient
2. Appreciate small blessings in life


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 26, 2020)

Fitness goals:  fitness burger into my mouf.....

Seriously, currently 265# at 9-10%, would like to add another 5 lbs maintaining same body fat, staying injury free.

Life: maintain a more positive attitude when dealing with problem "children" at work


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 26, 2020)

Just want to be reasonable fit, healthy and strong.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 26, 2020)

Get pulls back in the high 5's low 6's.  Get squats back in the low 6's.  

Continue with Micro degree.

Get rid of this winter fluff with conditioning.

Work on expanding my company.  CoVid too a monster shit on it and we're down 40%.  Continue working on getting that back.


----------



## Big Mikey (Dec 26, 2020)

Just to get back into it. I've been out since 2017 owing to disability, two hip replacements & COVID. I've restored my biomechanical integrity to as close to optimal as it's going to get & am just waiting on a COVID Vaccine.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 26, 2020)

Fitness goals. No strength goals anymore. I pulled 600 this past week and that'll be my last time trying probably ever. Took a whole lotta anger to get there lol. I benched 385 the other night and ill probably make sure there's still 4 plates in there and that'll be it. I'm happy with what I got at my age. 

Short term goal is to recomp, I've been at it about a month and its going well. Sitting at 255 and hope to stay somewhere around that. There's a tren run coming in the spring and should be really happy with where I'm at. 

Life goals. Man the only one I can make is to not **** it all up. Cuz I'm good at that.


----------



## undrgrndH20miner (Dec 26, 2020)

My main fitness goals are to put on at least 10 pounds, and drop 3 or 4 % body fat. I would also like to add some more equipment to my home gym. 

Life goals are just gonna be to stay as positive as possible with all of the current BS going on. Get out for a few good ice fishing trips this winter, and spend as much time at Lake Powell as possible.


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 27, 2020)

My fitness goals are:

- 230 lbs, 8%bf by July (I'm 5'9 and currently somewhere in 215-220 lb range and I'd say 12% bf)

- Hit 400 lbs on bench, squat 405 x 10

Work Goals:

- Gross 300k at work (should be doable, I'm a realtor and already have ~70k worth of property commissions in escrow which should close by Feb) 

Life Goals:

- Meet an actual nice girl who doesn't just want superficial shit who i can actually trust for once.


Since the last one isn't all too realistic, i'll be happy making the first 3 happen.


----------



## Beserker (Dec 30, 2020)

Fitness goals:  
continue the recomp I’ve been on for nearly 2 years.  Dropped 3 inches on the waist while adding an estimated 15-18lb of lean mass.  Probably 2 more years to get where I want to be.

Life goals: 
Appreciate every moment even more.  My son turns 18, graduates, and goes to college this year. My daughter is 16 tomorrow.  My wife is going back to college next month.  I’m taking on a 100 million dollar project at work.  Free time is going to be precious, so I will dramatically reduce my screen time.  I won’t be logging in here much, but I’ll be around.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 30, 2020)

I just want to get back to where I was before COVID took me out of action and pulled 20 pounds of weight with it.  Since I will be way weaker than I am used to being, I'm probably going to start back with light weight and a lot of reps and go from there.


----------



## Matt6566 (Jan 17, 2021)

-To start working out again
-Start reading books on a regular basis
-Start meditating
-End the year with more money in my savings than I started with
-start taking joy in life, and rip depression's head off


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2021)

Fitness goals, get back into my pre-covid condition and then improve upon it. Hit and hold 16% to 18% BF, improve my leg strength and be more disciplined about workouts. 

Personally, I want to follow through on relocating from the US Northeast to the US South, greatly improve my sailboat racing skills and finish a sind business project to get something to market. Since I have a full time job this will all be a challenge. One thing I can do is be less condescending to others, which will be really hard because I'm much smarter than they are :32 (20)::32 (18)::32 (1):


----------



## melissajeffrey (Jan 25, 2021)

My goal is loss by weight, and I think, I could near to achieve my goal in 2021.


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2021)

melissajeffrey said:


> My goal is loss by weight, and I think, I could near to achieve my goal in 2021.



Sure thing, “Melissa from florida”.


----------



## CJ (Jan 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> Sure thing, “Melissa from florida”.



That's just the Florida accent.


----------



## andy (Jan 25, 2021)

get my fat ass below 7% bf  for my next show and finally get that sweet 1st place feeling. fingers crossed.

my next comp. Is gonna be november 7th btw and Im posting my journey in this forum for u guys(some u of have asked) hope in interests someone


----------



## Tiny (Jan 29, 2021)

I thought of one today....




I want my abs to show thru t-shirts

F'in hell I want that. Just drive the cougars insane


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 29, 2021)

I’m aiming for 1200 lbs across my three main lifts. To sit at 210 lbs without going up a pant size.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 30, 2021)

20 pull-ups (currently 11)
315 bench (currently 225x5)
405 deadlift (currently 315x5)
365 skwaat (currently 275x1)


----------



## Jin (Jan 31, 2021)

Talk less. 

Listen more.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 31, 2021)

1200+ total.

Id like a 200 ohp as well....
id like a mid to high 200 pendlay row... that'd be neat.


----------



## OCDLifter02 (Feb 1, 2021)

Goals
-Sub 7:30 miles
-385.81lb (175kg)Bench
-3 plate (140kg) for 10 reps bench
-10’7 bouncy ball dunk 
-100+ lb weighted pull-up
-507.06lb (230kg) Back Squat
-barbell curl 95kg (209.44lb)
-deadlift with proper form and deadlift 240kg(529.11lb)
-Military press 92.5kg (203.93lb)
-Smith Machine incline bench 3 in a quarter


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 2, 2021)

Be a better Husband
Be a better father 
be a stronger leader 
gain muscle and lose fat..


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 2, 2021)

Increase my bench by 50 lbs and deadlift 315. The deadlift goal should be easy if I join a decent gym. I can already do bw x 20 and weighted wide grip pullups, I've just hardly ever deadlifted before.

Life goal is to diversify my investments, buy precious metals, set up a savings account and annuity and have as little cash just sitting around as possible before they get rid of the paper dollar and switch to DUSD. Digital US dollar.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 2, 2021)

Get to 450 - 500 on deadlifts / bench 145lb dumbells for 12 used to be able to do 125s no problem. Be a shredded sick kunt be shirtless go to the beach and fck all the ladies i can ... serious.


----------



## eazy (Apr 7, 2021)

Bench 315x10, Squat 500x3, Deadlift 600x1. Pant size 36x32. Always have $5000. Make 20k per month. 700 credit scores.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 7, 2021)

Be eazy’s manager when he turns pro, come up with a catch phrase for him, then market his “Eazy Supplements” line, get rich, and retire early, lol.


----------



## Spear (Jun 25, 2021)

I want to be lean enough that people tell me I look bad/gross/sick. 

I’m at the stage where I look great in the gym, bros ask me what my diet/routine is like. I need to push it harder, pull out more calories and really put a n maximum effort. I’ve got this.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 25, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Fitness goals, get down to a lean sub 250lbs
> Be a better husband
> Be a better father


2 and 3 have been on track. I guess to stay positive, I still have 6months to drop another 35lbs to accomplish #1. I say this while waiting for the cupcakes to come out of the oven lol


----------

